# Fire alarm requirements for "windowless" basement



## kozac (Mar 19, 2015)

Where can I find exact requirements for a fire alarm system in a "windowless basement" in NJ. I'm talking about specifics: location of smoke detectors, location(s) of horn/strobe?


----------



## cda (Mar 19, 2015)

Nfpa 72 and the building and fire code you are under.

New building ?

Remodel?

Existing fire alarm system???

What is the basement used for ?


----------



## kozac (Mar 20, 2015)

Existing building. A fire alarm needs to be installed to cure a "windowless" basement violation. Basement isn't used for anything. <3,000 sf


----------



## mark handler (Mar 20, 2015)

Commercial? Windowless Basement? What is the use(s) of the space? mechanical room?


----------



## kozac (Mar 20, 2015)

Yes, commercial "windowless" (there are windows, but they don't meet the non-windowless definition) basement, there's is a mechanical room, a utilities room and the rest is empty space.


----------



## mark handler (Mar 20, 2015)

Yes an Approved automatic fire Alarm and detectors shall be installed in boiler and furnace rooms, utility, storage, mechanical and electrical rooms


----------



## kozac (Mar 20, 2015)

Okay, and what is the code to tell you exactly how many (per so many square feet or something). Is a horn/strobe required, manual pull station? Where is it supposed to be?

Is the building sprinkled??

Nfpa 72 and some of IFC dictates equipment and location


----------



## cda (Mar 20, 2015)

mark handler said:
			
		

> Yes an Approved automatic fire Alarm and detectors shall be installed in boiler and furnace rooms, utility, storage, mechanical and electrical rooms


IFC code section??

Yes applies for sprinklers


----------



## mtlogcabin (Mar 20, 2015)

Mark

Do you believe the installation of horn/strobes in existing buildings would qualify for the tax credits under ADA?

Id they would it might be an easier sell to the owners.

ADA

[h=5]702 Fire Alarm Systems[/h]*702.1 General.* Fire alarm systems shall have permanently installed audible and visible alarms complying with NFPA 72 (1999 or 2002 edition) (incorporated by reference, see "Referenced          Standards" in Chapter 1), except that the maximum allowable sound level          of audible notification appliances complying with section 4-3.2.1 of          NFPA 72 (1999 edition) shall have a sound level no more than 110 dB at          the minimum hearing distance from the audible appliance. In addition,          alarms in guest rooms required to provide communication features shall          comply with sections 4-3 and 4-4 of NFPA 72 (1999 edition) or sections          7.4 and 7.5 of NFPA 72 (2002 edition).

702 Alarms

ANSI

702.1 General.

Accessible audible and visual alarms and notification appliances shall be installed in accordance with NFPA 72 listed in Section 105.2.2, be powered by a commercial light and power source, be permanently connected to the wiring of the premises electric system, and be permanently installed.


----------



## kozac (Mar 20, 2015)

kozac said:
			
		

> Okay, and what is the code to tell you exactly how many (per so many square feet or something). Is a horn/strobe required, manual pull station? Where is it supposed to be?Is the building sprinkled??
> 
> Nfpa 72 and some of IFC dictates equipment and location


The building is non sprinkled, however there is a limited sprinkler in the mechanical room in the basement only.

My main question remains: locations and number of detectors/horns/strobes etc for a centrally monitored automatic fire alarm system in the basement.


----------



## cda (Mar 20, 2015)

kozac said:
			
		

> The building is non sprinkled, however there is a limited sprinkler in the mechanical room in the basement only.My main question remains: locations and number of detectors/horns/strobes etc for a centrally monitored automatic fire alarm system in the basement.


Without any other information. Pull stations at the exits and audio visuals per NFPA


----------

